# The New "Can it run Crysis" Standard...



## lexluthermiester (Sep 18, 2020)

Linus has had a chance to play with a preview version of Crysis Remastered.









The remaster is going to breath new life into the term that has been a meme even before "memes" had a name.

For fans of the game, I think we're in for some old fun with new hotness!


----------



## hat (Sep 18, 2020)

The worst thing about Crysis Remastered is that this stupid joke is going to come back to life. I'd still see it every now and again, but it had one foot in the grave.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 18, 2020)

hat said:


> The worst thing about Crysis Remastered is that this stupid joke is going to come back to life.


I don't think it's stupid at all. 



hat said:


> I'd still see it every now and again, but it had one foot in the grave.


You don't have to play it or use the term. There is an alternative now; "Will it run MSFS2020?"

It's a standard that was very useful for helping those people not in the know understand in basic terms the power of a system. The remaster just takes that to the next level for current gen equipment. I think it's cool. But then again, I'm a big fan of the original game, so I have some bias and nostalgia going on...


----------



## Nuckles56 (Sep 18, 2020)

That meme is worse then a zombie, it just keeps on going no matter how many times it almost dies. I'm interested to see that the remaster will be like though


----------



## R0H1T (Sep 18, 2020)

Should apply to Control now, *can it run control @4k*


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 18, 2020)

R0H1T said:


> Should apply to Control now, *can it run control @4k*


Yup, that could be a thing too.



Nuckles56 said:


> I'm interested to see that the remaster will be like though


The video shows how it runs and how they're improving it, but keep in mind, that is an early version Linus is playing, so the finished game will be greatly improved and more optimized.


----------



## kn00tcn (Sep 18, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> the term that has been a meme even before "memes" had a name.


technically memes did have that name then (for maybe about a year or two), it also seems knowyourmeme was launched a couple weeks after crysis, which would require a somewhat large amount of people to have already been using the term 'meme'

then south park had a meme episode less than half a year later, so that means enough memes were already in circulation

[insert nerdy glasses smiley... why is tpu the same smileys all these years even after the forum upgrade]


----------



## mouacyk (Sep 18, 2020)

R0H1T said:


> Should apply to Control now, *can it run control @4k*


No, you have to credit CryTek for having the balls to do it first.

I basically played through Crysis 2 and 3, while testing stability on my 980 Ti and 1080 Ti overclocks.  Had no idea when the games ended, credits just started rolling.

As Linus pointed out, they need to use tessellation to give definition to those flat rocks though.  Seriously, that's graphics staple now.  Other things I would like to see in their benchmarking options would be concurrent INT/FP32 optimizations and explicit mGPU. 4K60fps easy there.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 18, 2020)

kn00tcn said:


> technically memes did have that name then (for maybe about a year or two), it also seems knowyourmeme was launched a couple weeks after crysis, which would require a somewhat large amount of people to have already been using the term 'meme'
> 
> then south park had a meme episode less than half a year later, so that means enough memes were already in circulation
> 
> [insert nerdy glasses smiley... why is tpu the same smileys all these years even after the forum upgrade]


I did not know any of that. The first time I read the word "meme" in 2013, had no clue what it meant. Didn't really care either. Good to know though.


----------



## windwhirl (Sep 18, 2020)

hat said:


> The worst thing about Crysis Remastered is that this stupid joke is going to come back to life. I'd still see it every now and again, but it had one foot in the grave.



Well, it can't be any worse than the Half-Life 3 jokes.


----------



## mouacyk (Sep 18, 2020)

windwhirl said:


> Well, it can't be any worse than the Half-Life 3 jokes.


We completely missed that one.  RTX 3000 -- HL3 confirmed!


----------



## kn00tcn (Sep 18, 2020)

windwhirl said:


> Well, it can't be any worse than the Half-Life 3 jokes.


the portal cake reference is the worst because it got used way out of context, it was supposed to be casual horror from within the game, not something to blurt out in person, it's not even that funny

crysis & hl3 or valve time are appropriate at least (i like the 'valve cant count to 3' version of hl3, noting valve's sequels always stop: left 4 dead 2, team fortress 2, dota 2, source engine 2)


----------



## windwhirl (Sep 18, 2020)

mouacyk said:


> We completely missed that one.  RTX 3000 -- HL3 confirmed!


Damn.



kn00tcn said:


> the portal cake reference is the worst because it got used way out of context, it was supposed to be casual horror from within the game, not something to blurt out in person, it's not even that funny


Ah, can't say I have seen that, but it would not surprise me, though.


kn00tcn said:


> valve time


I don't think that one will ever die...


----------



## kn00tcn (Sep 18, 2020)

windwhirl said:


> Ah, can't say I have seen that, but it would not surprise me, though.


you havent seen people writing or yelling "_the cake is a lie_" since 2007?

(did you play portal? also, i was looking at hl1 prototype footage from 1996... it, or the training area, was exactly like portal test chambers, seems valve has had that idea for much longer than expected)


----------



## mouacyk (Sep 18, 2020)

It's like knowing these memes is a test/validation of internet literacy or something.


----------



## windwhirl (Sep 18, 2020)

kn00tcn said:


> you havent seen people writing or yelling "_the cake is a lie_" since 2007?


Ah, yes. I just haven't seen it to the point of saying "this joke is overused as hell". Might be just me, though.



mouacyk said:


> It's like knowing these memes is a test/validation of internet literacy or something.


It definitely can be used to make a somewhat educated guess of someone's age, although with a rather large margin of error...


----------



## Bubster (Sep 18, 2020)

let's hope they start a REmastering spree of the old good games...make them playable at high Rez.


----------



## Frick (Sep 18, 2020)

That thing was never accurate to begin with. Crysis was very well optimized and if you lowered settings it could be run och pretty low end machines.


----------



## kn00tcn (Sep 18, 2020)

Frick said:


> That thing was never accurate to begin with. Crysis was very well optimized and if you lowered settings it could be run och pretty low end machines.


it was actually extremely shader heavy, i've seen a 7800gs run at 2fps while an 8800gt would be 25fps on the same settings, it really couldnt run on older architectures 'the way it was meant to be seen', the low settings were awful in crysis 1 (while in crysis2, the lowest was named high, the visual difference was not at all jarring even with the performance gains)

later levels still top out at 80fps on modern 5ghz intel, so it's still lacking parallel optimization


----------



## yotano211 (Sep 18, 2020)

Nuckles56 said:


> That meme is worse then a zombie, it just keeps on going no matter how many times it almost dies. I'm interested to see that the remaster will be like though


I didnt know what a meme was until 2-3 years ago, I'm 39. I dont follow stupid internet trends, including words.


----------



## Frick (Sep 18, 2020)

kn00tcn said:


> it was actually extremely shader heavy, i've seen a 7800gs run at 2fps while an 8800gt would be 25fps on the same settings, it really couldnt run on older architectures 'the way it was meant to be seen', the low settings were awful in crysis 1 (while in crysis2, the lowest was named high, the visual difference was not at all jarring even with the performance gains)
> 
> later levels still top out at 80fps on modern 5ghz intel, so it's still lacking parallel optimization



I played it on a Athlon 64 at 2.4Ghz and a x1950pro 256MB on medium/high, 1280x1024.


----------



## Apocalypsee (Sep 18, 2020)

They just need to patch OG Crysis to make use of more than 1 or 2 cores. The game still looks amazing today for 2007 games. Only few textures are low res. 

It was the last Crysis that was made with Cryengine 2 that was build only for PC and so can cater wide range of PC spec (and visual downgrade). Newer Crysis almost looks the same on lower setting because of console centric engine


----------



## Sithaer (Sep 18, 2020)

kn00tcn said:


> it was actually extremely shader heavy, i've seen a 7800gs run at 2fps while an 8800gt would be 25fps on the same settings, it really couldnt run on older architectures 'the way it was meant to be seen', the low settings were awful in crysis 1 (while in crysis2, the lowest was named high, the visual difference was not at all jarring even with the performance gains)
> 
> later levels still top out at 80fps on modern 5ghz intel, so it's still lacking parallel optimization



I had a 7800 GT when the demo came out and it was borderline unplayable even on low/1280x1024 res.

~1 year later I built an entire new PC with a 8800 GT and that was about enough to play through the game on medium-ish settings, not sure about the fps numbers since I wasn't really checking back then but it was playable.
Monitor was also upgraded to a 1680x1050 res one.

It was kinda funny when my bro tried to max out the game with his E8400/8800 GTX cause thats what he was used to with other games and Crysis just noped his entire system.


----------



## xtreemchaos (Sep 18, 2020)

"can it run crysis" isnt a joke its a badge of honor if it can   . the old crysis with modds is a sweet looking thing which takes a mean pc today to run it it well .


----------



## Vayra86 (Sep 18, 2020)

So far I find this remake extremely lazy and unimpressive. Low poly count kills it all

What made Crysis so cool was the looks and its physics engine combined. Can just play the pld version to get that running at great efficiency on todays hardware.


----------



## xtreemchaos (Sep 18, 2020)

yes and no, yes you need a patch for it to run on 64 and no you cant get it to use all assets . a mate of mine even got it to run in VR but it wasnt great.


----------



## Splinterdog (Sep 18, 2020)

I'm downloading it as we speak, surprised to find that it was only $5.99, thinking it was going to be $30   
They really have set the bar, so the meme has new life breathed into it, but I must admit that it is way overused, particularly in YouTube comments. Stay away from those if you want to remain sane.


----------



## xtreemchaos (Sep 18, 2020)

its still £17.99 here on steam in the uk, carnt remember how much i payed for it ive had it a good while but it wouldnt of been no where near that 17.99 im a tight git . enjoy.


----------



## phill (Sep 18, 2020)

I wonder if there will be tests with 2 3090's when they arrive....??


----------



## metalfiber (Sep 18, 2020)

That's a hell no it can't run it...because of Denuvo....


----------



## Splinterdog (Sep 18, 2020)

xtreemchaos said:


> its still £17.99 here on steam in the uk, carnt remember how much i payed for it ive had it a good while but it wouldnt of been no where near that 17.99 im a tight git . enjoy.


I got it on Epic but I don't see it on Steam and it was originally touted at $30.


----------



## Fizban (Sep 18, 2020)

kn00tcn said:


> it was actually extremely shader heavy, i've seen a 7800gs run at 2fps while an 8800gt would be 25fps on the same settings, it really couldnt run on older architectures 'the way it was meant to be seen', the low settings were awful in crysis 1 (while in crysis2, the lowest was named high, the visual difference was not at all jarring even with the performance gains)
> 
> later levels still top out at 80fps on modern 5ghz intel, so it's still lacking parallel optimization




Hmm, got any save files from these areas? I haven't seen it get anywhere near 80 fps on my laptop. And by anywhere near I mean it's always well in excess of 80, not that I can't get as high as 80. Laptops CPU has single-core turbo of up to 5.1 GHz though, so it's a fairly powerful CPU (i7-10875H).


----------



## Vya Domus (Sep 18, 2020)

phill said:


> I wonder if there will be tests with 2 3090's when they arrive....??



SLI isn't a thing anymore.


----------



## FinneousPJ (Sep 18, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> Linus has had a chance to play with a preview version of Crysis Remastered.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually Dawkins coined the term meme in 1976.

Anyway, looks bloody great. MSFS20 and this will be the benchmarking kings lol. Probably Cyberpunk as well.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 18, 2020)

Vya Domus said:


> SLI isn't a thing anymore.



Wrong-
Now, with Ampere, Nvidia has limited SLI to the RTX 3090.

 The only card to support NVLink SLI in this latest generation will be the RTX 3090 and will require a new NVLink bridge which costs 79 USD. 

https://www.techpowerup.com/271710/nvidia-reserves-nvlink-support-for-the-rtx-3090


----------



## MrGRiMv25 (Sep 18, 2020)

kn00tcn said:


> you havent seen people writing or yelling "_the cake is a lie_" since 2007?
> 
> (did you play portal? also, i was looking at hl1 prototype footage from 1996... it, or the training area, was exactly like portal test chambers, seems valve has had that idea for much longer than expected)



Portal was an idea from a bunch of people who made Narbacular Drop, then Valve brought the team in to make Portal based from that original design. 


Personally I don't think this Crysis remaster looks all that great , considering it was an early build he was playing I hope they up the ante a bit.


----------



## Splinterdog (Sep 18, 2020)

I can run Crysis Remastered at high settings, but with only around 40fps on my lowly RX580.
The CIRC mode would probably bring my PC to its knees.


----------



## xtreemchaos (Sep 18, 2020)

Splinterdog said:


> I got it on Epic


i was on about the old one, the remastered one on epic here in the uk is £27.99 i wont be buying it for a good while when the modded og looks as good.


----------



## phill (Sep 18, 2020)

tigger said:


> Wrong-
> Now, with Ampere, Nvidia has limited SLI to the RTX 3090.
> 
> The only card to support NVLink SLI in this latest generation will be the RTX 3090 and will require a new NVLink bridge which costs 79 USD.
> ...


They should give you it free when you buy two cards I think!!


----------



## windwhirl (Sep 18, 2020)

phill said:


> They should give you it free when you buy two cards I think!!



With the customer slamming down that much money on the counter, I agree!


----------



## dirtyferret (Sep 18, 2020)

hat said:


> The worst thing about Crysis Remastered is that this stupid joke is going to come back to life. I'd still see it every now and again, but it had one foot in the grave.








lexluthermiester said:


> It's a standard that was very useful for helping those people not in the know understand in basic terms the power of a system. The remaster just takes that to the next level for current gen equipment. I think it's cool. But then again, I'm a big fan of the original game, so I have some bias and nostalgia going on...



I also like the original game and actually had no issues playing it on a Nvidia 8600GT at the time, the game scaled relatively well.  The one thing I did not like about the game is how it really changed the PC gaming industry at the time.  You had this new wave of PC gamers (I call them Crysis babies) who believed in this almost "masochist" relationship between their PC and video games.  The mark of a "good" game became one that could melt your PC forcing you to scrap it and build a new one.  These gamers were basically begging for AAA games to be unplayable at the highest settings and Nvidia/ATI (AMD) were only too happy to push developers into using obscene shadow, draw distance levels, etc., to help push sales of high end cards.  Obviously there was a symbiotic relationship between the video card companies and game developers but Crysis really solidified how a game can help push hardware sales...even if that game really didn't sell well at launch.  Prior to crysis most PC game graphic issues had to deal with games that were not optimized well. NVW2, F.E.A.R, Call of Juarez, Oblivion all came out in late 2005 or 2006 with recommendations of just an Intel P4/ Athlon XP and Nvidia 6600GT.  One year later Crysis is recommending a dual core and a GPU with 3x the video ram of previous year's titles (and still not really playable on the highest settings with that hardware).


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 18, 2020)

First time I played the original Crysis was with a X1950Pro or ATi HD3870 (GDDR4, pcie) and  Pentium 4 630 CPU, 1280x1024 monitor.


----------



## Kissamies (Sep 18, 2020)

Sithaer said:


> I had a 7800 GT when the demo came out and it was borderline unplayable even on low/1280x1024 res.
> 
> ~1 year later I built an entire new PC with a 8800 GT and that was about enough to play through the game on medium-ish settings, not sure about the fps numbers since I wasn't really checking back then but it was playable.
> Monitor was also upgraded to a 1680x1050 res one.
> ...


Finished it with 6800 GS, 1024x768 low (effects high), though I had to drop to 800x600 on the last stage.


----------



## Splinterdog (Sep 18, 2020)

I don't wish to go off topic, but if we're talking Crysis Remastered in general, I ran the original on a P4 3.2, 4GB ram and a Leadtek 6800GT 512MB and the most i could get on high was about 25fps if I was lucky, but I still had loads of fun.
What I'm most chuffed about is my Price on Epic of $5.99. Not sure how that works because I didn't know that Epic geo-priced games.
Edit:
Yes they do have regional pricing:




__





						Does the Epic Games Store have regional pricing? - Billing Support
					

Yes. We do support regional pricing. We also have a set of suggested regional discounts based on local norms that are regularly reviewed.




					www.epicgames.com


----------



## xtreemchaos (Sep 18, 2020)

ive put it on my wish list so thay will let me know if the price drops. yes thats a great price you got it at buddy.


----------



## Kissamies (Sep 18, 2020)

Personally I wouldn't buy it from Epic even if it would be 1EUR. I just refuse to buy anything from there.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 18, 2020)

tigger said:


> Wrong-
> Now, with Ampere, Nvidia has limited SLI to the RTX 3090.
> 
> The only card to support NVLink SLI in this latest generation will be the RTX 3090 and will require a new NVLink bridge which costs 79 USD.
> ...


But who's going to dev for it now? No one. AFAIK, Crysis ReMstrd isn't going to have SLI support.



Splinterdog said:


> I don't wish to go off topic, but if we're talking Crysis Remastered in general, I ran the original on a P4 3.2, 4GB ram and a Leadtek 6800GT 512MB and the most i could get on high was about 25fps if I was lucky, but I still had loads of fun.


Thinking back about it, I originally ran it in DX9 mode because Vista was crap until SP1. It wasn't until Windows 7 that I finally played it in DX10 mode.


----------



## pantherx12 (Sep 18, 2020)

I have questions for other users.

Does the benchmark run like crap and show loads of page file errors at the end?

Can't even launch very high or above settings and it also appears to only use 2gb of ram ( doesn't say if v ram or general ram)

So confused.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 18, 2020)

yotano211 said:


> I didnt know what a meme was until 2-3 years ago, I'm 39. I dont follow stupid internet trends, including words.


Same here.


----------



## Bubster (Sep 18, 2020)

WELL it's good Business for Nvidia make SLI with Nv link only available to People who will shell out nearly 3600 $ for 2 3090 s and and nvlink for 80 bucks. and kill support for the pascal sli and others so they will be forced to upgrade at hefty prices...Just like Gordon Gekko in wall street Movie said (Greed is good!!!)


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 18, 2020)

Bubster said:


> WELL it's good Business for Nvidia make SLI with Nv link only available to People who will shell out nearly 3600 $ for 2 3090 s and and nvlink for 80 bucks.


No it's not, it's a crap business model. You want to make money from something, make available to the masses. The problem is, no one but enthusiasts want to do SLI because of the costs of motherboards and a second GPU. Then there's the whole noise & power factors. Two GPU's make twice the noise and use twice the power(creating twice the heat). No to mention the larger case. The average gamer wants simple, quiet and inexpensive.


----------



## Bubster (Sep 18, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> No it's not, it's a crap business model. You want to make money from something, make available to the masses. The problem is, no one but enthusiasts want to do SLI because of the costs of motherboards and a second GPU. Then there's the whole noise & power factors. Two GPU's make twice the noise and use twice the power(creating twice the heat). No to mention the larger case. The average gamer wants simple, quiet and inexpensive.


Trust me i know that i run an SLI (my third) it's ran at max and both cards are overclocked to the brim great cooling nearly 14 fans (mostly be quiet and Corsair RGBs) in my rig...but i ran 4K gaming more than 3 years ago at high FPS...when i said that about Nvidia i was criticising but Nvidia is under pressure from wall street bankers to squeeze every dollar they can out of (The Herd) same for apple and all the tech businesses...


----------



## hat (Sep 18, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> I don't think it's stupid at all.
> 
> 
> You don't have to play it or use the term. There is an alternative now; "Will it run MSFS2020?"
> ...


It wasn't stupid at first, but it became stupid when I started seeing it multiple times per day, every day, for a decade...


----------



## xkm1948 (Sep 18, 2020)

When the developer becomes self aware of the meme and rushed to make a quick buck. Yikes. Not interested of boring remake.


----------



## Bubster (Sep 18, 2020)

GTX 780 in SLI
GTX 980 TI in SLI
GTX 1080 in SLI

A lotta heat a lotta noise with the first 2 but great Performance back in FHD and in QHD and later on with pascal in 4k and i tried a 1080 TI watercooled with an nzxt cooler i only couldn't sli it because of the high cost.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 18, 2020)

Bubster said:


> Trust me i know that i run an SLI (my third) it's ran at max and both cards are overclocked to the brim great cooling nearly 14 fans (mostly be quiet and Corsair RGBs) in my rig...but i ran 4K gaming more than 3 years ago at high FPS...when i said that about Nvidia i was criticizing but Nvidia is under pressure from wall street bankers to squeeze every dollar they can out of (The Herd) same for apple and all the tech businesses...





Bubster said:


> GTX 780 in SLI
> GTX 980 TI in SLI
> GTX 1080 in SLI
> 
> A lotta heat a lotta noise with the first 2 but great Performance back in FHD and in QHD and later on with pascal in 4k and i tried a 1080 TI watercooled with an nzxt cooler i only couldn't sli it because of the high cost.


You are the exception rather than the rule. The vast majority of PC owners do not have or want a setup like yours. NVidia knows this and is shifting their focus appropriately.



hat said:


> It wasn't stupid at first, but it became stupid when I started seeing it multiple times per day, every day, for a decade...


It did get annoying for a while didn't it. However, at this point it's become a little part of tech culture.



xkm1948 said:


> When the developer becomes self aware of the meme and rushed to make a quick buck. Yikes. Not interested of boring remake.


Oh that's just a silly notion. They're not remaking Crysis just to refresh a cultural phrase. They're doing it because it's a well loved game and deserves some remake love and they want to make some money.


----------



## Apocalypsee (Sep 19, 2020)

They still don't make this new remaster multi threaded.









						Crysis Remastered suffers from single-thread CPU issues, just like the original game
					

Crysis is heavily CPU bottlenecked, even on modern-day systems. Unfortunately, Crysis Remastered suffers from the very same CPU optimization issues.




					www.dsogaming.com


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 19, 2020)

Apocalypsee said:


> They still don't make this new remaster multi threaded.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Reading that article and looking at their own screenshots shows that they must either be on some serious drugs or that they simply do not understand the context of what is visible right in from of them. 




This is with a 9900k and an RTX2080ti @1080p. Yeah, duh. They have the Vulkan Ray-tracing extension on and with "Very-High" settings Anti-aliasing is set to max. So naturally they are going to be CPU pegged and frame limited. Take settings up to 4k and turn down the AA and the frame rate picture changes more than a little bit. That article is amateur-hour, not to be taken seriously.


----------



## delshay (Sep 19, 2020)

I regret buying this game just for a paint job & ray tracing. It was listed to have vulkan API this was the reason I bought it. Well it's DX11.

Simply not worth the asking price even thou I got it a little cheaper just before the price went up. In my case I'm much  better off with the original which I have. This game would be worth it if it was around 14.99 UKP, but not at it's current price..


----------



## Splinterdog (Sep 19, 2020)

My performance increased dramatically when I turned off software ray tracing. Running on high settings I was usually getting around 20fps, playable but far from perfect.
Afterwards I'm now getting around 40-50fps.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 19, 2020)

delshay said:


> It was listed to have vulkan API this was the reason I bought it. Well it's DX11.


It has both. The DX11 portion handles the general GFX and the Vulkan RTRT Extension handles the ray-tracing. API blending is not a new and works well when done right.



Splinterdog said:


> My performance increased dramatically when I turned off software ray tracing. Running on high settings I was usually getting around 20fps, playable but far from perfect.
> Afterwards I'm now getting around 40-50fps.


Turn off anti-aliasing and turn the RT back on. Then see what happens.


----------



## Splinterdog (Sep 19, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> It has both. The DX11 portion handles the general GFX and the Vulkan RTRT Extension handles the ray-tracing. API blending is not a new and works well when done right.
> 
> 
> Turn off anti-aliasing and turn the RT back on. Then see what happens.


RT reduces performance when I turn it back on.
Anyway, the game does use all the cores.


----------



## delshay (Sep 19, 2020)

Splinterdog said:


> RT reduces performance when I turn it back on.
> Anyway, the game does use all the cores.
> View attachment 169171



Gee only 38fps, lost for words here.

EDIT: Remastered version has a built in benchmark, you may want to try that.


----------



## londiste (Sep 19, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> Reading that article and looking at their own screenshots shows that they must either be on some serious drugs or that they simply do not understand the context of what is visible right in from of them.
> View attachment 169170
> This is with a 9900k and an RTX2080ti @1080p. Yeah, duh. They have the Vulkan Ray-tracing extension on and with "Very-High" settings Anti-aliasing is set to max. So naturally they are going to be CPU pegged and frame limited. Take settings up to 4k and turn down the AA and the frame rate picture changes more than a little bit. That article is amateur-hour, not to be taken seriously.


What is wrong with the linked article? I do not spot anything that would be obviously wrong. Crysis Remastered itself uses DX11 and VKRay. VKRay is simply Nvidia-ish implementation on Vulkan VK API that CryTek uses (hopefully to hardware accelerate their hybrid SVOGI). RT should be (and by all accounts seems to be) running mostly on GPU. Antialiasing not not a CPU-heavy effect either, more to the opposite, it should be pegging the GPU.

Their description and screenshots point at a fairly classic case of CPU bound especially with one CPU core at a noticeably higher usage. Screenshot from @Splinterdog seems to confirm the same - there are one or two CPU cores that are with higher usage than others and some that are barely used. Not clearly limited probably thanks to a faster CPU or more GPU-bound settings.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 19, 2020)

Splinterdog said:


> Anyway, the game does use all the cores.


True, but it doesn't need to. As your screenshot shows, it's spreading it's workload across many of them. So now turn off RTRT and leave AA off as well and you will see your FPS get back up.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Sep 20, 2020)

Hehehe...this guy barely hits 40fps (and is usually well below that) torturing his poor 1070 on the remaster.


----------



## sepheronx (Sep 20, 2020)

Yeap, I just purchased it for $18 CAD as I got some discount through Epic.

System (HP Z420)
Intel Xeon E5 1620 V2
16gb (2x8GB) 1866 ECC REG RAM
ASUS GTX 1070 Turbo
500gb SSD

Yeah, doesn't nearly max out CPU but the GPU maxed out at 1080p on high settings with Ray Tracing at performance and SMAA 1x, its about 40 - 50fps average for me.


----------



## Frick (Sep 20, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> No it's not, it's a crap business model. You want to make money from something, make available to the masses. The problem is, no one but enthusiasts want to do SLI because of the costs of motherboards and a second GPU. Then there's the whole noise & power factors. Two GPU's make twice the noise and use twice the power(creating twice the heat). No to mention the larger case. The average gamer wants simple, quiet and inexpensive.



Agreed on all points, but I really wish Hybrid Crossfire would have taken off.


----------



## delshay (Sep 20, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> It has both. The DX11 portion handles the general GFX and the Vulkan RTRT Extension handles the ray-tracing. API blending is not a new and works well when done right.



I should have known better. It looks like Cryengine does not fully support vulkan unless someone can point me to a windows PC game that support vulkan. This is why i think it's only used on RTRT. 
I'm guessing it will get full vukan support sometime in the future.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 20, 2020)

delshay said:


> I'm guessing it will get full vukan support sometime in the future.


That's very possible and would be welcome.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Sep 21, 2020)

well, it's like a program extension for a meme ...

buuuut, personal opinion warning, what's the deal with the Remastered ... i looked at side by side video and at last 70% of the game looked like a downgrade rather than a remaster ... (which tell how good was the 2007 one already ) some thing are improved like AO and RT ... but feel minor, some scene lightning feel too much exaggerated (not even worth mentioning or even activating HDR on HDR compatible monitors ) and some enemies looked, errr, not good (example the 1st Ceph introduction ) for me 2007 Crysis is still the better one ..

nonetheless, i have Crysis 2 and 3 (well when the initial got out ... my PC was a ... mhh "office work pc" anthem of the "can i run crysis? NAY FOOLS!" ) maybe i will get the remastered for completion (mhh that remind me i need to find Warhead also ) once i change my configuration ...


----------



## Vayra86 (Sep 21, 2020)

Splinterdog said:


> RT reduces performance when I turn it back on.
> Anyway, the game does use all the cores.
> View attachment 169171



38 FPS for thát picture?! What the hell is happening to the world. It looks okay... but... This is Far Cry, GR Wildlands, or?

I mean...









And this was running at 100+ FPS on a 1080... and as a full open world instead of a linear mission... with much lower CPU load to boot


----------



## sepheronx (Sep 22, 2020)

I did a quick run through and tested my machine with it.

HP z420
Xeon 1620 v2
16 gb (2x8) DDR3 ECC REG 1866
ASUS GTX 1070 Turbo
ADATA SU800 SSD










I'll have to do further testing on this to see best performance and image quality.


----------



## FinneousPJ (Sep 22, 2020)

DF honestly trashed this game










Like people already noted in this thread, CPU performance is horrible and the graphics are sometimes worse than the original game! I take it back, I don't think this game should go into the benchmarking suite of reviewers.


----------



## Vya Domus (Sep 22, 2020)

They were never going to re write the whole game to remove some of the performance limitations, though for 30 bucks I sure would have expected them to in a sane world.

Also, the art style was butchered, many cut scenes make me cringe.


----------



## sepheronx (Sep 22, 2020)

Vya Domus said:


> They were never going to re write the whole game to remove some of the performance limitations, though for 30 bucks I sure would have expected them to in a sane world.
> 
> Also, the art style was butchered, many cut scenes make me cringe.



Yeah, when playing I could tell it just didn't look right.

The cutscene I showed above with one of the scientists you rescue, it looks rather sad especially how poor the performance is.


----------



## Vayra86 (Sep 22, 2020)

Crytek is just looking for easy money, as they have been since things went sour for them. This is not how to do it. They've now confirmed CryEngine is just about the same or even weaker than other current engines. Even while it can do so much more than this POS. They've created major brand damage for themselves more than anything.

I'll reiterate, check those GR Wildlands screens and put em next to this so-called generational leap. There is just no other explanation than ultra lazy or very bad coding skills here. How can you get thát to run like this, coming from an original product that ran better on much weaker hardware? And more interestingly perhaps... how does this pass QC?


----------



## drewpts (Sep 22, 2020)

Vayra86 said:


> There is just no other explanation than ultra lazy or very bad coding skills here


Cmon, good programmers under shitty management could create shitty software.



Vayra86 said:


> how does this pass QC?


It is simple - looks like it does not 

PS. my Ryzen7/5700XT did not manage at 4K even on Very High (got 20-30 fps). But at 2.5K having RT set to just High it was barely ok (30-40 fps).


----------



## Vayra86 (Sep 22, 2020)

drewpts said:


> Cmon, good programmers under shitty management could create shitty software.
> 
> 
> It is simple - looks like it does not
> ...



True but if it really was about cost cutting, why not just put a new box around the original, add some modding love and push it out. I just can't follow the logic in any way with this release as it is now.


----------



## drewpts (Sep 22, 2020)

Vayra86 said:


> True but if it really was about cost cutting, why not just put a new box around the original, add some modding love and push it out. I just can't follow the logic in any way with this release as it is now.


it is business-all-about-money the way it is, imho. There is no place for some love.


----------



## Splinterdog (Sep 22, 2020)

No manual save is very disappointing


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 22, 2020)

Splinterdog said:


> No manual save is very disappointing


Wait, they took it out? WTH?


----------



## drewpts (Sep 22, 2020)

Splinterdog said:


> No manual save is very disappointing


for example, Metro 1 & 2 do not have such function also, though...

anyhow, here is a good article:









						Crysis Remastered PC tech review: brutal performance limits can't be overlooked
					

Digital Foundry's love of Crysis is well documented and the announcement of its remastering remains one of our highligh…




					www.eurogamer.net


----------



## Splinterdog (Sep 22, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> Wait, they took it out? WTH?


It's all checkpoints now and I'm a save-monkey wherever possible


----------



## Tomgang (Sep 22, 2020)

Buy can it run Crysis. Oh god, it has returned from the coffin of dead memes

But frankly. While shaders, texture and such has been enhanced. The game still suffering from the same problem as the original game dit. Bad use of cpu core/threads. That means low fps at high settings because cpu/gpu simply aren't used sufficiently.


----------



## Apocalypsee (Sep 23, 2020)

Splinterdog said:


> No manual save is very disappointing


That's what you got when you wanted to remaster a PC game but using the console port to port it back to PC.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 23, 2020)

Apocalypsee said:


> but using the console port to port it back to PC.


You don't and can't know that. It's also very doubtful as the console version never had the configurability of the PC version and it would be easier to port the PC version rather than try to add all the functionality into a console port. Sheer nonsense..


----------



## Apocalypsee (Sep 23, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> You don't and can't know that. It's also very doubtful as the console version never had the configurability of the PC version and it would be easier to port the PC version rather than try to add all the functionality into a console port. Sheer nonsense..


When it have the same bugs and missing level as console version you know it's ported from the consoles. If they updated the OG game it shouldnt have that.


----------



## Vya Domus (Sep 23, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> You don't and can't know that. It's also very doubtful as the console version never had the configurability of the PC version and it would be easier to port the PC version rather than try to add all the functionality into a console port. Sheer nonsense..



Digital Foundry talked extensively to Crytek and confirmed it is indeed using the PS3/360 branch of the CryEngine 3 at core. In fact they did a comprehensive analysis and found that it's missing some of the exact same effects that were removed back when that port was made.

You really think they would have ported this from the original CryEngine 2 to current gen consoles when there was already an existing port to 3 with many tools already made ? How could have that being easier ?


----------



## kayjay010101 (Sep 23, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> You don't and can't know that. It's also very doubtful as the console version never had the configurability of the PC version and it would be easier to port the PC version rather than try to add all the functionality into a console port. Sheer nonsense..


Port CryEngine2 game to CryEngine3 (again!) or
Port CryEngine3 game from console to PC and add some configurability
Seems the latter is easier to me, and the fact they already did it (Crysis on console was ported to CryEngine3) makes it all the more likely.
Then add the bugs from the console port remaining in this version.. and the missing levels.. yeah, it's pretty obvious it's the console port.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 23, 2020)

Apocalypsee said:


> When it have the same bugs and missing level as console version you know it's ported from the consoles. If they updated the OG game it shouldnt have that.





Vya Domus said:


> Digital Foundry talked extensively to Crytek and confirmed it is indeed using the PS3/360 branch of the CryEngine 3 at core. In fact they did a comprehensive analysis and found that it's missing some of the exact same effects that were removed back when that port was made.
> 
> You really think they would have ported this from the original CryEngine 2 to current gen consoles when there was already an existing port to 3 with many tools already made ? How could have that being easier ?





kayjay010101 said:


> Port CryEngine2 game to CryEngine3 (again!) or
> Port CryEngine3 game from console to PC and add some configurability
> Seems the latter is easier to me, and the fact they already did it (Crysis on console was ported to CryEngine3) makes it all the more likely.
> Then add the bugs from the console port remaining in this version.. and the missing levels.. yeah, it's pretty obvious it's the console port.


Ok, lets see a citation. Let's see a statement *from the Crytek devs* that clearly states they are using the port. Let me help you out there, none of you will be able to. Why? Simple, they didn't. Makes no sense on any level. Using a port compiled for risc based PPC CPU's to make a PC remaster instead of just using the PC version as a base is just stupid. Screen door on a submarine kind of stupid.


----------



## FinneousPJ (Sep 23, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> Ok, lets see a citation. Let's see a statement *from the Crytek devs* that clearly states they are using the port. Let me help you out there, none of you will be able to. Why? Simple, they didn't. Makes no sense on any level. Using a port compiled for risc based PPC CPU's to make a PC remaster instead of just using the PC version as a base is just stupid. Screen door on a submarine kind of stupid.


Let's see a statement they ported the PC version, which was your claim. Let me help you there, you won't be able to


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 23, 2020)

FinneousPJ said:


> Let's see a statement they ported the PC version, which was your claim. Let me help you there, you won't be able to


Aww, that's adorable, you trying to troll like that. Put a cork in your pie-hole.


----------



## kayjay010101 (Sep 23, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> Ok, lets see a citation. Let's see a statement *from the Crytek devs* that clearly states they are using the port. Let me help you out there, none of you will be able to. Why? Simple, they didn't. Makes no sense on any level. Using a port compiled for risc based PPC CPU's to make a PC remaster instead of just using the PC version as a base is just stupid. Screen door on a submarine kind of stupid.


The burden of proof is on you. All evidence points to the fact that they are using the console ports. Eurogamer (who got early access to the game and spoke to the developers in a series of videos and articles...) seems to think the same, and the rest of the internet does. The exact same missions are missing (why would they intentionally remove them from the port if it used the original?). The exact same bugs are present:
"_The Xbox 360/PS3 foundation affects other areas of the game, like the occasional low frame-rate animations you see in the vegetation, or how grenades and explosions no longer cause vegetation to move and sway. It's also seen in how the fences and physics objects break in more simplified ways and into bigger chunks than Crysis 2007, or how there are missing shadows from certain lights, or missing shadows from certain objects, or just reduced quality shading in many areas. Alternatively, consider the way that clouds are rendered: the original Crysis used ray marched volumetric clouds at times, but these are missing in the remaster, replaced by inferior alpha transparencies_".

The fact that the original mostly leveraged a single core while the remaster is able to use more is also indicative of it being from the console port:
"_Thankfully, the developers did have access to the last-gen console ports, which moved a game that operated mostly on a single core to leverage six available hardware threads (or SPUs in the case of PS3). Regardless, this still required extensive optimisation on Switch to deliver the same workloads using just three CPU cores_"

I still think it would have been easier overall and better in the end to port the original from Cryengine2 to Cryengine3, so we're in agreement there, it's just not the route Crytek went with for this one.


----------



## londiste (Sep 23, 2020)

Crysis Remastered PC tech review: brutal performance limits can't be overlooked
					

Digital Foundry's love of Crysis is well documented and the announcement of its remastering remains one of our highligh…




					www.eurogamer.net
				



Examples in video start at 15:17:


----------



## Super XP (Sep 23, 2020)

Crysis is a terribly designed game. In comparison, DOOM & DOOM Eternal run like a dream on any gaming PC and looks better. Crysis sucks the resources out of your system and gives you back nothing in return.


----------



## londiste (Sep 23, 2020)

Super XP said:


> Crysis is a terribly designed game. In comparison, DOOM & DOOM Eternal run like a dream on any gaming PC and looks better. Crysis sucks the resources out of your system and gives you back nothing in return.


Crysis is from 2007 when dual core CPUs were a pretty newfangled thing. DOOM is from 2016, almost 10 years newer. The part where DOOM makes better use of conptemporary hardware really should not come as a surprise


----------



## Frick (Sep 23, 2020)

Super XP said:


> Crysis is a terribly designed game. In comparison, DOOM & DOOM Eternal run like a dream on any gaming PC and looks better. Crysis sucks the resources out of your system and gives you back nothing in return.



Crysis is one of the very few shooters I have actually finished, because the game was just _good_ (when playing on the the highest difficulty).


----------



## pantherx12 (Sep 23, 2020)

The included benchmark is 32bit which is why it crashes at higher settings and stutters crazily.

This port is atrocious and epic won't refund me.


----------



## Apocalypsee (Sep 23, 2020)

londiste said:


> Crysis Remastered PC tech review: brutal performance limits can't be overlooked
> 
> 
> Digital Foundry's love of Crysis is well documented and the announcement of its remastering remains one of our highligh…
> ...


Yep that's a great comparison between version. I don't know why people defending this remastered like it's the best thing happen to Crysis franchise.


----------



## Vya Domus (Sep 23, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> Ok, lets see a citation. Let's see a statement *from the Crytek devs* that clearly states they are using the port. Let me help you out there, none of you will be able to. Why? Simple, they didn't. Makes no sense on any level. Using a port compiled for risc based PPC CPU's to make a PC remaster instead of just using the PC version as a base is just stupid. Screen door on a submarine kind of stupid.



DF made a video where they literally went to Crytek headquarters and talked about it.* *










						Crysis Remastered on Switch: yes, a handheld really can run Crysis
					

Can it run Crysis? It's been 13 years since Crytek's epoch-making release hit the market - and in some respects it's st…




					www.eurogamer.net
				






> Perhaps the most remarkable aspect of Crysis Remastered is that of all the impossible ports we've seen so far on Nintendo Switch, there's less of a sense that we're having to work with a vast array of technological cutbacks. Of course, part of this is down to the fact that fundamentally, the base game is 13 years old now, *while the conversion is based on nine-year-old PS3/Xbox 360 code.*



The only really stupid thing here is denying reality.


----------



## Super XP (Sep 23, 2020)

londiste said:


> Crysis is from 2007 when dual core CPUs were a pretty newfangled thing. DOOM is from 2016, almost 10 years newer. The part where DOOM makes better use of conptemporary hardware really should not come as a surprise


A valid point indeed. But I should have used DOOM 3 as an example.


----------



## londiste (Sep 23, 2020)

Super XP said:


> A valid point indeed. But I should have used DOOM 3 as an example.


AFAIK Doom 3 does not fare much better. It was very single-thread dependent. However, Doom 3 has BFG edition from 2012 with patches later on (including current-gen console release last year). There is a nice DOOM 3 BFG Technical Note document about BFG Edition development.

Just wanted to point that out. Doesn't invalidate your point that Crysis Remastered could have been better. I really do wish CryTek had done a better job with Crysis Remastered. Maybe make an effort to move the original game to CryEngine V along with the same texture-effect improvements that they did.


----------



## Kissamies (Sep 23, 2020)

Super XP said:


> A valid point indeed. But I should have used DOOM 3 as an example.


Doom 3 was pretty demanding back in the day if you wanted some eye-candy. A GF 6800 or Radeon X800/X850 XT was practically minimum for high settings and high framerate. I remember my soft-modded 6800 LE @ 12p/5v 380/470MHz running it smoothly on high with 1152x864 resolution.


----------



## Vayra86 (Sep 23, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> Ok, lets see a citation. Let's see a statement *from the Crytek devs* that clearly states they are using the port. Let me help you out there, none of you will be able to. Why? Simple, they didn't. Makes no sense on any level. Using a port compiled for risc based PPC CPU's to make a PC remaster instead of just using the PC version as a base is just stupid. Screen door on a submarine kind of stupid.



Here you again... in the face of several people providing credible examples and instead of getting to the truth yourself, you happily assume your OWN assumption (which isn't based on anything but historical evidence of OTHER content, hardly conclusive I'd say... especially if you apply your level of tunnel vision to it) is the right one. On what basis? Merit?!

Its clear as day this version of Crysis is in every way worse than the PC original. Let's not fool each other. Game plays, looks and runs like something out of the PS3 era even... You'd have to answer that question first before you assume this is the PC version being iterated on.

I do wonder what 'honesty' Crytek devs will give you, as well. A bit of a naive statement, no? They will obviously give you a canned PR response that likely couldn't be further from the truth. Wouldn't be the first stunt Crytek pulls either.

So far, every single goddamn time when there is smoke, there's fire. Its safe to assume that, much safer than the train you're riding here.


----------



## FinneousPJ (Sep 23, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> Aww, that's adorable, you trying to troll like that. Put a cork in your pie-hole.


That's nice but please know all the facts are against you.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Sep 23, 2020)

Apocalypsee said:


> When it have the same bugs and missing level as console version you know it's ported from the consoles. If they updated the OG game it shouldnt have that.


Yeah, I think I’m just going to stick with the original, which looks and plays just fine.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 24, 2020)

kayjay010101 said:


> The burden of proof is on you.


No, it isn't. I'm not the one that made the silly suggestion that a remaster of a PC game is based on a console port. It's a very stupid notion. What morons would remaster a game for PC from a console port instead of using the original PC version? No one with two brain-cells to rub together would even consider such a daft idea.



FinneousPJ said:


> That's nice but please know all the facts are against you.


What facts? No one has presented any info that proves anything. And once again, I didn't make the claim. The burden of proof is not on me.



Vya Domus said:


> DF made a video where they literally went to Crytek headquarters and talked about it.* *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, you missed the key point there. The Nintendo Switch. Using a console version to make a console port makes all sorts of sense..


----------



## kayjay010101 (Sep 24, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> No, it isn't. I'm not the one that made the silly suggestion that a remaster of a PC game is based on a console port. It's a very stupid notion. What morons would remaster a game for PC from a console port instead of using the original PC version? No one with two brain-cells to rub together would even consider such a daft idea.


You overestimate the geniuses over at Crytek.

Again, neither of us can prove any way or the other, but the evidence stacks up in favor of it being ported from the console port, every time. Not a single piece of actual evidence, just your doubt, has hinted at it even being a port of Crysis 2007. DF still says it's a console port in their PC review, and they were at Crytek and talked to the developers. Don't you think they did a little bit of research before making such a monstrous claim as that? And don't you think Crytek would disprove them as Crysis remastered being based on the original would be insanely good PR (of which they need a lot right now, the game is being laughed at)? On top of that the same levels are missing, the same bugs are present, etc... 

Nothing will convince you other than a confession from Crytek, even when all the evidence stacks up against you, so there's really no point arguing with you here. You're wrong, that's the bottom line. If you continue to harbor this opinion then that's on you. There's literally nothing we can do to convince you otherwise, so I'd rather do something else that's actually productive. I don't see why you're so adamant that it's ported from the original, but hey, you do you.


----------



## Vya Domus (Sep 24, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> Yeah, you missed the key point there. The Nintendo Switch. Using a console version to make a console port makes all sorts of sense..












Go to 15:17, someone posted it already.

I wonder for how long you'll pretend that you are blind and can't read.

Also the fact that you think some recompiling would somehow prevent builds for PS3/360 being used for developing PC ports and for other platforms shows how little you know about this.

The PS3/360 branch was already moved to a superior engine and development tools compared to the original PC build, meaning most of the work was already done for these new versions. I am fascinated how you would think that it would have been easier to port this game from the CryEngine 2 version.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 24, 2020)

Vya Domus said:


> I wonder for how long you'll pretend that you are blind and can't read.


Save the lip for someone who cares.


Vya Domus said:


> Go to 15:17, someone posted it already.


Had not seen that video. And after more digging it would seem you all were right. To that I say "What-The-Actual-F*&%" where they thinking?!? It doesn't matter if Cryengine3 was newer. The implementation of the PC version was greatly better with no need to spend all the time and hassle of recompiling and debugging from the PPC code. Just a mentally lacking, dumbass decision. I was waiting for it to hit GOG. Think I'll pass at this point. This is an example of how NOT to make development decisions.

And before any of you argue, yes the XB360 & PS3 were Power PC architecture based.




__





						Xbox 360 technical specifications - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				











						PlayStation 3 technical specifications - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				






Vya Domus said:


> The PS3/360 branch was already moved to a superior engine


Superior engine my hairy bum. On PC sure, but the 360/PS3 versions were lacking to say the least and that was because of their paltry performance compared to even a moderately equipped PC.


Vya Domus said:


> I am fascinated how you would think that it would have been easier to port this game from the CryEngine 2 version.


Regardless of the assets used, recompiling from one architecture to another is a pain. Importing assets and code from one version of an engine to another version compiled for the same architecture is GREATLY easier than doing it the way they did.


----------



## FinneousPJ (Sep 24, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> Save the lip for someone who cares.
> 
> Had not seen that video. And after more digging it would seem you all were right. To that I say "What-The-Actual-F*&%" where they thinking?!? It doesn't matter if Cryengine3 was newer. The implementation of the PC version was greatly better with no need to spend all the time and hassle of recompiling and debugging from the PPC code. Just a mentally lacking, dumbass decision. I was waiting for it to hit GOG. Think I'll pass at this point. This is an example of how NOT to make development decisions.
> 
> ...


I posted that video on page 3 of this thread... so yeah, those facts.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 24, 2020)

FinneousPJ said:


> I posted that video on page 3 of this thread... so yeah, those facts.


Didn't see it and the reason I didn't look had everything to do with the attitude you displayed. Don't be so aggressive next time.


----------



## FinneousPJ (Sep 24, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> Didn't see it and the reason I didn't look had everything to do with the attitude you displayed. Don't be so aggressive next time.


I'm not sure I'm the one who's at fault here but you do you. You had multiple people telling you were wrong, and other people referred to DF as well. So again, the evidence is not in favour of your claim 

About aggression, let me quote your post

"No, it isn't. I'm not the one that made the *silly* suggestion that a remaster of a PC game is based on a console port. It's a very *stupid* notion. What *morons* would remaster a game for PC from a console port instead of using the original PC version? No one with two brain-cells to rub together would even consider such a *daft* idea."

Maybe you can point out where I was being aggressive?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 24, 2020)

FinneousPJ said:


> I'm not sure I'm the one whose at fault here but you do you. You had multiple people telling you were wrong, and other people referred to DF as well. So again, the evidence is not in favour of your claim


Don't try to virtue signal here. Me being uniformed and somewhat ignorant to the choices of the devs does not excuse your flippant attitude nor does it give you license to be a jerk. I'm man enough to admit when I'm wrong. Are you mature enough to know how to be graceful and...



?


----------



## FinneousPJ (Sep 24, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> Don't try to virtue signal here. Me being uniformed and somewhat ignorant to the choices of the devs does not excuse your flippant attitude nor does it give you license to be a jerk. I'm man enough to admit when I'm wrong. Are you mature enough to know how to be graceful and...
> View attachment 169670?


Another great example of your lack of aggression, I'm sure anyone can see.


----------



## sepheronx (Sep 24, 2020)

I think we can move on from the butting of heads and simply talk about this dumpster fire of a release.

I knew something was wrong with the game when I got it as it felt like model details were rather pathetic and I seemed to recall the 2007 game had much better character models and what not.  I think this more or less solved that by telling me they screwed up with this.

I paid only $18cad for this title so I don't feel too bad.


----------



## Super XP (Sep 24, 2020)

Chloe Price said:


> Doom 3 was pretty demanding back in the day if you wanted some eye-candy. A GF 6800 or Radeon X800/X850 XT was practically minimum for high settings and high framerate. I remember my soft-modded 6800 LE @ 12p/5v 380/470MHz running it smoothly on high with 1152x864 resolution.


But nothing like how freakishly demanding Crysis was, and for no particular reason was it demanding. I call that lazy development.


----------



## sepheronx (Sep 24, 2020)

Super XP said:


> But nothing like how freakishly demanding Crysis was, and for no particular reason was it demanding. I call that lazy development.



Yeah, I think top card was the 8800 ultra around that time and even it couldn't play the game at full


----------



## Super XP (Sep 24, 2020)

drewpts said:


> *for example, Metro 1 & 2 do not have such function also, though...*
> 
> anyhow, here is a good article:
> 
> ...


That's far from the point. Metro was already known to not have such a save feature, up until Exodus was released. 
Remastering a game that used to have such feature, and removing said feature from the remastered version makes absolutely no sense.



sepheronx said:


> Yeah, I think top card was the 8800 ultra around that time and even it couldn't play the game at full


Could it be that the development of the game was not all that good? Or they failed to fully utilize the GPU horse power back in the day. 
I purchased Crysis back in the day, and never completed it because it kept freezing up on a scene, even with updates and patch fixes, even after deleting the game, and reinstalling the game and starting over, it kept freezing at a particular area in the game. So I eventually gave up after about 16-18 months of trying lol


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 24, 2020)

Super XP said:


> But nothing like how freakishly demanding Crysis was, and for no particular reason was it demanding. I call that lazy development.


Let's be fair, Crysis 2007 did a lot of visual effects no one had done before. I don't think it was lazy so much as they just pushed the software beyond the limits of the hardware of the time. It wasn't until the GTX200 series that a single card could expect to run the game at 1080p with settings set to high or even very high.


sepheronx said:


> Yeah, I think top card was the 8800 ultra around that time and even it couldn't play the game at full


That depended on the resolution. 720p was doable with some settings on high. SLI also improved performance.


----------



## Super XP (Sep 24, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> *Let's be fair, Crysis 2007 did a lot of visual effects no one had done before. I don't think it was lazy so much as they just pushed the software beyond the limits of the hardware of the time.* It wasn't until the GTX200 series that a single card could expect to run the game at 1080p with settings set to high or even very high.
> 
> That depended on the resolution. 720p was doable with some settings on high. SLI also improved performance.


Never thought of it that way B4. Fair Enough


----------



## FinneousPJ (Sep 24, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> Let's be fair, Crysis 2007 did a lot of visual effects no one had done before. I don't think it was lazy so much as they just pushed the software beyond the limits of the hardware of the time. It wasn't until the GTX200 series that a single card could expect to run the game at 1080p with settings set to high or even very high.
> 
> That depended on the resolution. 720p was doable with some settings on high. SLI also improved performance.


I bought one of those dual GPU cards back in the day. Funnily enough I think the 3080 today is about the same power as those were. It ran mad hot as I recall.


----------



## Super XP (Sep 24, 2020)

FinneousPJ said:


> I bought one of those dual GPU cards back in the day. Funnily enough I think the 3080 today is about the same power as those were. It ran mad hot as I recall.


The Radeon 5700XT had it's fair share of black screen criticism, but it wasn't due to manufacturing process or heat issues. The 3080 is a Marketing Disaster for Nvidia lol, and well deserved I might add. Hopefully RDNA2 delivers while NV deals with there Ampere problems.


----------



## Kissamies (Sep 24, 2020)

Super XP said:


> But nothing like how freakishly demanding Crysis was, and for no particular reason was it demanding. I call that lazy development.


Yeah, Warhead was much better optimized.


----------



## FinneousPJ (Sep 24, 2020)

Super XP said:


> The Radeon 5700XT had it's fair share of black screen criticism, but it wasn't due to manufacturing process or heat issues. The 3080 is a Marketing Disaster for Nvidia lol, and well deserved I might add. Hopefully RDNA2 delivers while NV deals with there Ampere problems.


RTX 3090 reviews are coming out now and well it's not great.


----------



## birdie (Sep 24, 2020)

This remaster totally sucks, sorry.

Here's a comparison with the Enhanced version which still uses DirectX 10 and looks leaps and bounds better:









Also, according to Digital Foundery the game is still largely single threaded and looks like it computes geometry (or does something similar) using the CPU which is just inexcusable in 2020:


----------



## Splinterdog (Sep 24, 2020)

Am I to understand that the PC version (2007) was ported to console, remastered and what we just bought is in fact a port?
If that's the case, why didn't they remaster the original PC version?


----------



## londiste (Sep 24, 2020)

Splinterdog said:


> Am I to understand that the PC version (2007) was ported to console, remastered and what we just bought is in fact a port?
> If that's the case, why didn't they remaster the original PC version?


Because original PC version is on CryEngine 2 while the console versions are on CryEngine 3.
While some effects and content were lost to this there are also updates to the engine that they would have had to redo if they started with original PC version.


----------



## kapone32 (Sep 24, 2020)

Will someone (maybe they already have) release a resolution update for the GOG version.


----------



## milewski1015 (Sep 24, 2020)

kn00tcn said:


> then south park had a meme episode less than half a year later, so that means enough memes were already in circulation


"Use the approved poses if you wanna be a memer: peace sign, bunny ears, fake wiener!"


----------



## DemonicRyzen666 (Sep 24, 2020)

londiste said:


> Because original PC version is on CryEngine 2 while the console versions are on CryEngine 3.
> While some effects and content were lost to this there are also updates to the engine that they would have had to redo if they started with original PC version.



but even that's an outdated engine too. 
Isn't that the point to "remaster" is to put on a decent modern engine that's mutli-threaded. 
Not to just take a garbage port and port it back to PC.
Garbage is still garbage, no matter how you polish it


----------



## Vayra86 (Sep 24, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> Didn't see it and the reason I didn't look had everything to do with the attitude you displayed. Don't be so aggressive next time.



No its your tunnel vision man. You getting your panties in a bunch because of tone of voice is completely a YOU affair.

Not the first time. Reflect...and learn


----------



## rtwjunkie (Sep 24, 2020)

kapone32 said:


> Will someone (maybe they already have) release a resolution update for the GOG version.


Is there a resolution problem? I don’t think I heard of it.



londiste said:


> Because original PC version is on CryEngine 2 while the console versions are on CryEngine 3.
> While some effects and content were lost to this there are also updates to the engine that they would have had to redo if they started with original PC version.


Aaaaaand, they obviously moved it from one engine to another to go to console. To say they couldn’t do it again is making excuses for them. That’s what remasters do, mostly, so they could have done the same with the pc version to update it.


----------



## Vayra86 (Sep 24, 2020)

rtwjunkie said:


> Is there a resolution problem? I don’t think I heard of it.
> 
> 
> Aaaaaand, they obviously moved it from one engine to another to go to console. To say they couldn’t do it again is making excuses for them. That’s what remasters do, mostly, so they could have done the same with the pc version to update it.



Crytek had an excellent chance to shine here with their SVOGI tech and updated engine. Existing codebase, so all the effort could have gone into making it superb looking and running smooth. They just had to go cheap on it.

Its so infinitely stupid, they've inflicted brand damage on their engine, themselves and the Crysis franchise with this. its not even fixable without a complete overhaul or just straight up starting over.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 25, 2020)

FinneousPJ said:


> I bought one of those dual GPU cards back in the day. Funnily enough I think the 3080 today is about the same power as those were. It ran mad hot as I recall.


Are we talking about the 9800GX2 or the GTX295? The GX2 was a solid card but wasn't enough to do 1080p with all settings on high. The 295 was though. That card was a 1080p beast. But it was also a wattage beast and it ran hot.


Chloe Price said:


> Yeah, Warhead was much better optimized.


It was a bit more refined, true.



kapone32 said:


> Will someone (maybe they already have) release a resolution update for the GOG version.


What do you mean? Is there a resolution that won't run for you?



rtwjunkie said:


> Aaaaaand, they obviously moved it from one engine to another to go to console. To say they couldn’t do it again is making excuses for them. That’s what remasters do, mostly, so they could have done the same with the pc version to update it.


Exactly! It's what they needed to do. Whatever silly nit that made the decision to go with the console versions as a base instead of the PC version needs to be beotch-slapped, forced to redo it and get it right.


----------



## FinneousPJ (Sep 25, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> Are we talking about the 9800GX2 or the GTX295? The GX2 was a solid card but wasn't enough to do 1080p with all settings on high. The 295 was though. That card was a 1080p beast. But it was also a wattage beast and it ran hot.
> 
> It was a bit more refined, true.
> 
> ...


Yeah it was definitely the GTX 295. Absolute highest-end in 2009 -- price 500 USD and TDP 290 W. Those were the days eh.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 25, 2020)

recently played through the original again, very enjoyable still, and still looks pretty nice on high settings. Not gonna bother wasting my moolah on this "remastered" crap


----------



## delshay (Sep 25, 2020)

tigger said:


> recently played through the original again, very enjoyable still, and still looks pretty nice on high settings. Not gonna bother wasting my moolah on this "remastered" crap



What is your "FPS" @1080p max settings.

EDIT: Please upload a Screenshot showing fps


----------



## Assimilator (Sep 25, 2020)

Why is anyone surprised by this? Crytek has long since ceased to be an actual content-creating company, now they're an almost-bankrupt company that tries to make money by suing Amazon and releasing half-assed ports.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 25, 2020)

delshay said:


> What is your "FPS" @1080p max settings.
> 
> EDIT: Please upload a Screenshot showing fps



Actually all on very high. still runs very acceptably.


----------



## delshay (Sep 25, 2020)

tigger said:


> Actually all on very high. still runs very acceptably.
> View attachment 169758View attachment 169759



Well that's interesting. A reviewer was saying no matter the hardware, no one is able to get 60 fps+ with the original version as it only use two threads max by the CPU.

If I find the Youtube video again I'm going to post it here, because what they said seems to be wrong, unless I missed something & he's was talking around that time, when the game was released.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 25, 2020)

delshay said:


> Well that's interesting. A reviewer was saying no matter the hardware, no one is able to get 60 fps+ with the original version as it only use two threads max by the CPU.
> 
> If I find the Youtube video again I'm going to post it here, because what they said seems to be wrong, unless I missed something & he's was talking around that time, when the game was released.



My fps is actually very good. as you can see my 1080 is very happy over 2100 core too


----------



## Fizban (Sep 25, 2020)

delshay said:


> Well that's interesting. A reviewer was saying no matter the hardware, no one is able to get 60 fps+ with the original version as it only use two threads max by the CPU.
> 
> If I find the Youtube video again I'm going to post it here, because what they said seems to be wrong, unless I missed something & he's was talking around that time, when the game was released.



Yeah, whoever that was is nuts. My laptop runs the original just fine. By laptop standards, it's a monster of a CPU, but still:






Averaging 165 fps on max settings across a minute of gameplay. Might dip lower in other areas, but I doubt it'd dipping under 60 anywhere.

That's with a i7-10875H and a RTX 2070 Super Max-P. My CPU does 5.1 GHz on a single-core, so for games that aren't heavily threaded it's a pretty obscene CPU.

EDIT: Played for another 10-15 minutes, fps seems to average 140-200.


----------



## Kissamies (Sep 25, 2020)

I remember already getting 60+ with very high 1080p on Pentium G3258 @ 4.7GHz & GTX 670 @ 1.2GHz. Not THAT demanding after all.


----------



## Prime2515102 (Sep 25, 2020)

hat said:


> The worst thing about Crysis Remastered is that this stupid joke is going to come back to life. I'd still see it every now and again, but it had one foot in the grave.


It lasted much longer than "can it run Quake?" didn't it? lol


----------



## londiste (Sep 25, 2020)

delshay said:


> Well that's interesting. A reviewer was saying no matter the hardware, no one is able to get 60 fps+ with the original version as it only use two threads max by the CPU.


...with object draw distance Very High.








						Crysis Remastered PC tech review: brutal performance limits can't be overlooked
					

Digital Foundry's love of Crysis is well documented and the announcement of its remastering remains one of our highligh…




					www.eurogamer.net
				














Chloe Price said:


> I remember already getting 60+ with very high 1080p on Pentium G3258 @ 4.7GHz & GTX 670 @ 1.2GHz. Not THAT demanding after all.


Check the video, Remastered medium draw distance essentially matches original's very high.


----------



## Fizban (Sep 25, 2020)

londiste said:


> ...with object draw distance Very High.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I had very high draw distance on in the original, was still able to double or triple 60 fps easily.


----------



## Kissamies (Sep 25, 2020)

hat said:


> The worst thing about Crysis Remastered is that this stupid joke is going to come back to life. I'd still see it every now and again, but it had one foot in the grave.


No, the worst thing is that it's in Epic store.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 25, 2020)

Chloe Price said:


> No, the worst thing is that it's in Epic store.



Agree, i can handle origin, but epic launcher bleeurrgh


----------



## Apocalypsee (Sep 25, 2020)

There is an update for PC version. 


__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/Crysis/comments/izkpcc


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 26, 2020)

delshay said:


> Well that's interesting. A reviewer was saying no matter the hardware, no one is able to get 60 fps+ with the original version as it only use two threads max by the CPU.


Now you know who not to listen to.


tigger said:


> Agree, i can handle origin, but epic launcher bleeurrgh


GOG. Crysis and Warhead are there and at good prices.



Apocalypsee said:


> There is an update for PC version.
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Crysis/comments/izkpcc


Those are steps in the right direction but right now, it's still a no-go. I'm with Tigger, I'd rather play the original for the (ironically) better visual fidelity.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 26, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> Now you know who not to listen to.
> 
> GOG. Crysis and Warhead are there and at good prices.
> 
> ...



Original still looks great on very high imo.


----------



## delshay (Sep 26, 2020)

Apocalypsee said:


> There is an update for PC version.
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Crysis/comments/izkpcc



That's a lot of fixes, download those when I have time.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 26, 2020)

delshay said:


> That's a lot of fixes, download those when I have time.


Since you have it, let us know how it affects performance.


----------



## londiste (Sep 26, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> delshay said:
> 
> 
> > Well that's interesting. A reviewer was saying no matter the hardware, no one is able to get 60 fps+ with the original version as it only use two threads max by the CPU.
> ...


Or listen better. What Digital Foundry dude was taking about is getting stable 60+ fps with Very High view distance in Remastered. Again, Remastered Medium is roughly equal to original's Very High. Looks like throwing all the objects towards GPU is still predominantly on one thread and rather extreme view distance and the object count from that clogs up the works.


----------



## Splinterdog (Oct 5, 2020)

It's a big update, around 2.7GB and the game definitely looks visually superior to the original, but I'm really pissed off that manual saving is no longer possible. Besides which, the checkpoint system is a joke with the intervals being far too long.
Crytek did a pretty good job at disappointing the very community (PC) that has supported and modded the game for the last 13 years and at whom the remaster was marketed as "What you've been asking for..." and I believed them.


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 5, 2020)

Slightly off-thread... But

Gamer runs Crysis 3 from vram of an RTX 3090.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1312553602934865923


----------



## Fizban (Oct 5, 2020)

28 fps, nice. The remaster brings my laptop to its knees.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Oct 5, 2020)

Avrakehdabra said:


> Good graphics don't make a good game. Moving along.


Um, it was already a great game. Making the graphics better (subjectively) doesn’t make it still not a great game.


----------



## birdie (Oct 5, 2020)

Avrakehdabra said:


> Good graphics don't make a good game. Moving along.



I don't know, man. I used to roam the streets of NYC in Tom Clancy's The Division for hours. It was so spectacular and breathtaking I just couldn't stop enjoying it. Strangely The Division 2 hasn't quite left me with the same heavenly experience. And The Division 1, once you finish the single player campaign, is an horrible dumb grind.


----------



## Splinterdog (Oct 5, 2020)

birdie said:


> I don't know, man. I used to roam the streets of NYC in Tom Clancy's The Division for hours. It was so spectacular and breathtaking I just couldn't stop enjoying it. Strangely The Division 2 hasn't quite left me with the same heavenly experience. And The Division 1, once you finish the single player campaign, is an horrible dumb grind.


Agreed. Once I hit level 30 the drive to go further was no longer there.
Mind you, if I had a really powerful weapon, a real monster, I'd probably carry on instead being blown to pieces.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 5, 2020)

Fizban said:


> View attachment 170904
> 
> 28 fps, nice. The remaster brings my laptop to its knees.


As it would..



Avrakehdabra said:


> Good graphics don't make a good game.


No, good GFX, great gameplay and good story make a good game, thank you very much.



Avrakehdabra said:


> Moving along.


Oh yes, please do.



rtwjunkie said:


> Um, it was already a great game. Making the graphics better (subjectively) doesn’t make it still not a great game.


Well said.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 5, 2020)

Avrakehdabra said:


> Glad you enjoy *the most egotistical benchmark* ever to grace the pc industry.


LOL! 


Avrakehdabra said:


> Still does not change my opinion but remember that is mine and mine alone.


We're not trying to change your opinion, we're trying to help you understand that your opinion is not a common one and that we disagree.


Avrakehdabra said:


> Glad i got 3 responses merely to a opinion.


You mentioned ego above... interesting.


Avrakehdabra said:


> This time i am finished, cause well i got nothing else to say.


Ok. Just so you know, we're not trying to scare you off. You presented provocative and quasi-aggressive statements and we responded. You're welcome to stick around.


----------



## Fizban (Oct 5, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> As it would..



I think it is potentially the only game that really does. Laptop has a 2070 Super, typically performs around 2060 super/2070 desktop level. I was getting 50-60 fps mostly till that area, but that overlook butchered my fps due to all the foliage being rendered in the distance.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 5, 2020)

Fizban said:


> I think it is potentially the only game that really does. Laptop has a 2070 Super, typically performs around 2060 super/2070 desktop level. I was getting 50-60 fps mostly till that area, but that overlook butchered my fps due to all the foliage being rendered in the distance.


Oh wow, nice! Most people don't have such a powerful laptop.


----------



## Fizban (Oct 5, 2020)

Avrakehdabra said:


> No need for me to understand, i can have whatever opinion i want and no matter who says what nothing has or will change. I typically go against the grain cause i see things quite different then most. I prob should keep quiet in a forum pushing products in a upsell. I will prob cause ripples with my honest opinions and lack of sucking up to big business and corps blindly like most.



Having opinions that differ from yours doesn't equate to "sucking up to big business and corporations blindly".

No one has a problem with your opinion. People do have a problem with you, and anyone else, proposing their opinion as fact, and delivering it in a condescending manner.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 6, 2020)

Avrakehdabra said:


> I was brute and forward with my original post, just deal with it. That simple.


Why should we. How about you refrain from being unpleasant?


Avrakehdabra said:


> Like i care if anyone likes me or not cause my post goes against the norm?


Then why bother responding?


Avrakehdabra said:


> Not here to make friends.


Then go somewhere else.


Avrakehdabra said:


> Not like i need them, most people are stupid ass idiots and i need them why?


You tell us. You are the one being unpleasant and aggressive for no reason what-so-ever. 

You've taken the thread off topic enough. Please stop with the unpleasantness or the mods will be asked to intervene.


----------



## wolf (Oct 6, 2020)

Avrakehdabra said:


> Moving along.


What happened to that? why are you still here arguing about entitlement to an opinion, *nobody *cares.

To be clear, I don't want you to respond.


----------



## wolf (Oct 6, 2020)

Now, back to Crysis, I'm still waiting to play the remaster, I really enjoyed the series and have revisited multiple times over the years, especially the firsts wide linear style. It seems like unfortunately the engine is still massively dependant on single threaded performance hey? or do the issues flow beyond that? I was looking for something to stretch the legs of my 3080 but if the 3700X is going to hold me back I think I'll wait/pass for now.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Oct 6, 2020)

Avrakehdabra said:


> No need for me to understand, i can have whatever opinion i want and no matter who says what nothing has or will change. I typically go against the grain cause i see things quite different then most. I prob should keep quiet in a forum pushing products in a upsell. I will prob cause ripples with my honest opinions and lack of sucking up to big business and corps blindly like most.


I guess we are trying to understand what about improving the graphics in what was already a very fun and by almost any standards a good, classic game has made it NOT a good game?

Are you approaching this from the POV of someone who never played Crysis?  The gameplay has remained the same.  And no, I certainly am not  “sucking up to big business.”  If you would read the whole thread you would see my opinion is clear: it didn’t need to be remastered.  Despite that, making it look better didn’t suddenly make it a bad game.



Avrakehdabra said:


> This is quite simple, i am going to place you on perm ignore you do the same then i find another thread where cry babies won't cry to mods when a big man like you can't put up with me.


Mods peruse all the threads regularly. No need for any reporting. It’s the reason TPU hasn’t degenerated into a toxic mess like many tech forums. You’ll find, without any reporting that your namecalling like you just did is against the forum rules that you were supposed to read when you joined.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Oct 6, 2020)

Avrakehdabra said:


> Ignored, that simple. I was visiting another forum clear away from this and you STILL people wanna drag my name time and time again. Mods who may read, read my original post and know my intent was based on a opinion. Apparently opinions are a death sentence.
> 
> Sounds like some 1692 stuff to me.
> 
> Timmy Joe going off about trash performance in a 13 year old title with top end hardware. Yeah this doesn't look like a trash game at all,before a remaster and its new add ons are added. Simply a engine so those who love to brag can brag about their uber rigs running like trash on a engine that with such a rig would run Frostbite or any other engine at a much higher performance level with better gameplay to boot.


It's awesome how instead of having a discussion and actually reading what I wrote, which didn't attack you at all, your childish response is ignore.  Apparently, per your style of response, it IS 1692.  Keep up at this pace and you'll be in an echo chamber in no time,


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 6, 2020)

rtwjunkie said:


> It's awesome how instead of having a discussion and actually reading what I wrote, which didn't attack you at all, your childish response is ignore.  Apparently, per your style of response, it IS 1692.  Keep up at this pace and you'll be in an echo chamber in no time,


Wow, based on the edits, he seems angry.

Back on topic, there is a new update in the works and it seems that much of what was lost in the visual quality aspect of things from this remake being a console port, will be restored. If this is true, I'm going to get a copy.








						Latest Crysis Remastered Update Has a Huge Problem
					

Crysis Remastered has had a number of bugs and the latest update introduces some positive change as well as another annoying issue.




					gamerant.com
				



Glitches aside, it's nice to know that the devs are not abandoning the game and are listening to players.


----------



## wolf (Oct 6, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> Wow, based on the edits, he seems angry.


It's fun to come into a community, engage badly with them from the get go, claim they're the issue and put them on ignore thinking they're the problem.



lexluthermiester said:


> Back on topic, there is a new update in the works and it seems that much of what was lost in the visual quality aspect of things from this remake being a console port, will be restored. If this is true, I'm going to get a copy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What has been lost in visual fidelity? I've seen that thrown around but don't really understand the subtleties of it. I thought it exceeded the original visually but had performance issues.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 6, 2020)

wolf said:


> It's fun to come into a community, engage badly with them from the get go, claim they're the issue and put them on ignore thinking they're the problem.
> 
> 
> What has been lost in visual fidelity? I've seen that thrown around but don't really understand the subtleties of it. I thought it exceeded the original visually but had performance issues.


That's what I thought originally, but other users earlier in the thread pointed out that this remake is actually based on the console version of the game instead of the PC version. See the video a few pages back. This introduced limitations in GFX effects that look a lot worse. There's also the problem with lower polygon count which also seems to have been inherited from the console version.

The article above talks about ongoing progress, but I can't find the one that went into some detail about it.


----------



## Rei (Oct 6, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> That's what I thought originally, but other users earlier in the thread pointed out that this remake is actually based on the console version of the game instead of the PC version. See the video a few pages back. This introduced limitations in GFX effects that look a lot worse. There's also the problem with lower polygon count which also seems to have been inherited from the console version.
> 
> The article above talks about ongoing progress, but I can't find the one that went into some detail about it.


It's reasonable to assume that this remastered Crysis is based on the console port. Those console port's game engine is after all using an updated CryEngine. The thing is the console spec is still not as powerful as a PC build which is essentially downgrade Crysis in terms of graphical fidelity compared to the PC port. Dunno if the remastered port has the CryEngine updated to the latest version but it should be logical to do so for modern systems. I haven't researched yet on the remastered to know this. I have only ever played the OG Crysis & Warhead, haven't played the 2nd or 3rd or Remastered or the android game. My PC build is not gonna be powerful enough to play Crysis remastered with only an Athlon X2 64, 4GB RAM & GTX 780Ti. Dunno when I'm gonna get the luxury of playing the 2nd & 3rd game.

BTW, is no one gonna report on that Avrakehdabra for being either a troll or just a toxic attack on this community? His comments seems rather vile & just looking to pick fights. I think putting OP on the ignore list is kinda hilarious though.


----------



## the54thvoid (Oct 6, 2020)

^^ I've point banned them but require a higher power to remove post (not my forum).


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 6, 2020)

Avrakehdabra said:


> SNIP



Wtf... you need to chill.

My word he was angry about something.

I guess the original is not based on a console port. I still think the original is a very nice game, just played through 2 as well which i also not bad at all. I don't think i will both with the remaster myself.


----------



## Frick (Oct 6, 2020)

Avrakehdabra said:


> SNIP



Are you talking about the remaster or the original? Because the original is actually a very good game, and that is coming from someone with quite specific tastes and who doesn't like shooters in general. But the thing is the game was pretty bland until I tried it on the hardest difficulty; it transformed and suddenly became this intense sneak-em-up in which you had to plan every encounter carefully, and you really had to be on your toes. No more running and gunning and winning; if you rushed in - as you would in any shooter - you'd immedietly die.


----------



## MrGRiMv25 (Oct 6, 2020)

This remaster is one step forward, several steps back. As mentioned it's based from the console port and doesn't have the Ascension mission included, and the physics have been simplified as well which is pretty lame. They should have started from the original code base tbh, then added the svogi ray tracing and higher res textures etc on top of it.


----------



## Vayra86 (Oct 6, 2020)

delshay said:


> Well that's interesting. A reviewer was saying no matter the hardware, no one is able to get 60 fps+ with the original version as it only use two threads max by the CPU.
> 
> If I find the Youtube video again I'm going to post it here, because what they said seems to be wrong, unless I missed something & he's was talking around that time, when the game was released.



What?! I still remember Crysis one on FX processors using 8 threads.

'A reviewer'... myeah. I suppose thats why I go by my own observations the past few decades lol



Frick said:


> Are you talking about the remaster or the original? Because the original is actually a very good game, and that is coming from someone with quite specific tastes and who doesn't like shooters in general. But the thing is the game was pretty bland until I tried it on the hardest difficulty; it transformed and suddenly became this intense sneak-em-up in which you had to plan every encounter carefully, and you really had to be on your toes. No more running and gunning and winning; if you rushed in - as you would in any shooter - you'd immedietly die.



Oh yes, OG Crysis needs to be played on high difficulty, and slowly. Absolutely awesome. Add the physics trickery and its HL2 calibre, IMO.

Crysis 2 and 3 lost that charm a little bit, as if they went more Hollywood explosions and less 'slow and determined'. More special effects less cool jungle, etc.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 6, 2020)

the54thvoid said:


> ^^ I've point banned them but require a higher power to remove post (not my forum).


TY. That was getting really out of hand.



Rei said:


> It's reasonable to assume that this remastered Crysis is based on the console port.


Why? Would it not make more sense to rework and remaster the PC version for the PC remaster and rework the console version for the consoles? The workload of porting the console version back to PC wouldn't be any greater then remastering two versions side-by-side. Makes no sense at all.



Rei said:


> Those console port's game engine is after all using an updated CryEngine.


True, but that version of the engine was missing things that the PC version had.



Rei said:


> The thing is the console spec is still not as powerful as a PC build which is essentially downgrade Crysis in terms of graphical fidelity compared to the PC port.


Exactly.


----------



## Rei (Oct 6, 2020)

I think Digital Foundry as of recently still uses Crysis 3 as a benchmarker & I do believe that it still is a viable modern benchmarker. The remaster could still use some time in the oven.



lexluthermiester said:


> Why? Would it not make more sense to rework and remaster the PC version for the PC remaster and rework the console version for the consoles? The workload of porting the console version back to PC wouldn't be any greater then remastering two versions side-by-side. Makes no sense at all.


I would assume the workload of porting the game engine from the newer port to the latest build would be easier than the PC port of the game engine. Haven't watched Digital Foundry's recent video yet to confirm that. Or just maybe the source code of the PC port is partially lost, maybe?


lexluthermiester said:


> True, but that version of the engine was missing things that the PC version had.


Obviously... Can't expect the PS3 & Xbox 2 to have as good graphics as the PC version so some graphical features had to be reduced. The only reason I can think of why the console had newer engine is for performance optimization & less graphical glitches & bugs & such.


lexluthermiester said:


> TY. That was getting really out of hand.


Gotta admit, the banter was rather hilarious though. I enjoyed it. Such a shame....
I can confirm that his account has been deleted, possibly kicked outta the forum. Dunno if he's gonna be back with another account.


----------



## londiste (Oct 6, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> Why? Would it not make more sense to rework and remaster the PC version for the PC remaster and rework the console version for the consoles? The workload of porting the console version back to PC wouldn't be any greater then remastering two versions side-by-side. Makes no sense at all.


When it comes to working with the engine, getting the original up to speed is quite likely more work than porting the console version back to PC.

Things that are/were missing are mostly not an engine problem but content. Along with engine optimization, content - levels, effects, everything that has been brought to our attention - was also optimized for XBox360/PS3 at that point. Unfortunately, they didn't care to address that.



Rei said:


> The only reason I can think of why the console had newer engine is for performance optimization & less graphical glitches & bugs & such.


Pretty much. Console Crysis and now the remaster is based on post-Crysis2 CryEngine. At the time the changes were pretty widely discussed. While engine work was generally good - optimizing, adding some new effects and other various bits and pieces - Crysis 2 (and Crysis 3 after that) got a lot of flak about how the games themselves and content was built and consolitus isn't a bad description. Smaller levels, more linear, less physics used and so on.


----------



## Rei (Oct 6, 2020)

Vayra86 said:


> Crysis 2 and 3 lost that charm a little bit, as if they went more Hollywood explosions and less 'slow and determined'. More special effects less cool jungle, etc.


I guess I really need to play the sequel... I more of that "Hollywood Explosions" fast-paced, adrenaline junkie kinda guy with lottsa SFX.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 6, 2020)

londiste said:


> When it comes to working with the engine, getting the original up to speed is quite likely more work than porting the console version back to PC.


While that's possible, it just doesn't seem logical given that they had to take a port that was itself recompiled from X86 to PPC and have to recompile back to X86 with all of the fine-tuning of game assets that goes with such a task.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Oct 6, 2020)

Rei said:


> I guess I really need to play the sequel... I more of that "Hollywood Explosions" fast-paced, adrenaline junkie kinda guy with lottsa SFX.


You should, just for the whole story arc. I actually like 3, but 2 not so much. It has its moments tho. 3 gives you a ruined and overgrown NYC jungle, so it feels like Crysis a bit. Still more action than there needs to be though for suspense.


----------



## Vayra86 (Oct 7, 2020)

Rei said:


> I guess I really need to play the sequel... I more of that "Hollywood Explosions" fast-paced, adrenaline junkie kinda guy with lottsa SFX.



Play through the whole trilogy. No remasters, just the originals at max quality. Shouldn't take you more than 40 hours.


----------



## Rei (Oct 7, 2020)

rtwjunkie said:


> You should, just for the whole story arc. I actually like 3, but 2 not so much. It has its moments tho. 3 gives you a ruined and overgrown NYC jungle, so it feels like Crysis a bit. Still more action than there needs to be though for suspense.





Vayra86 said:


> Play through the whole trilogy. No remasters, just the originals at max quality. Shouldn't take you more than 40 hours.


I'll prolly be able to get around to it next month since I'd need to save up first & not run my spending budget to the ground & not being able to pay my employee's monthly wages. Due to this epidemic/quarantine, my shop's getting less customers & I'm getting strapped for cash. We can still stay afloat as long as I don't spend so much on software & entertainment.


----------



## Vayra86 (Oct 7, 2020)

Rei said:


> I'll prolly be able to get around to it next month since I'd need to save up first & not run my spending budget to the ground & not being able to pay my employee's monthly wages. Due to this epidemic/quarantine, my shop's getting less customers & I'm getting strapped for cash. We can still stay afloat as long as I don't spend so much on software & entertainment.



Best of luck to you, I hope you can keep it going.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 7, 2020)

Vayra86 said:


> Best of luck to you, I hope you can keep it going.


I'll second this.


----------



## delshay (Oct 10, 2020)

I find this video interesting. Recommended to listen to the change in sound with a pair of earphones.


----------

